# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  No sul...

## Filipe Silva

Boas, alguém me sabe disser onde pode-se apanhar equipa de limpeza neste local? Tipo vou estar na albufeira...


Obrg  :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Vai para alvor, na ria...consegues apanhar bichos lá...ou então na ilha de Faro.

Um abraço

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Albufeira ,praia da gale , tens muitos eremitas e nassarius e por vezes turbos bem bonitos

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Boas, alguém me sabe disser onde pode-se apanhar equipa de limpeza neste local? Tipo vou estar na albufeira...
> 
> 
> Obrg


se presisares de ajuda da-me um toque e vens mergulhar comigo e trazes uma equipe de limpeza a serio

----------


## Filipe Silva

he he ok ok , obrg depois ver se te digo algo então!


obrg abrs  :SbOk:

----------

